# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  PHYSIKUM FRHJAHR 08 MIT TEILSTUDIENPLATZ

## SARA-83

Hallo an alle,
die im frhjahr 08 ihr Phsyikum hatten und nur einen TEILSTUDIENPLATZ haben/hatten!!!!

Wie seit ihr nach dem Physikum vorgegangen????
Wer hat wo einen Studienplatz bekommen???
Hat evtl. jemand geklagt ins 5. sem???

Wre hilfreich wenn ihr eure erfahrungen mitteilen knntet!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke

Sara

----------


## San1

*edit*

----------

